# [genkernel] duda consulta y problema (cerrado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, acabo de volver a armar el raid. salio todo perfecto ya tuve uno armado y no había tenido problemas antes.

el problema que tengo es que me falla genkernel. utilizo el siguiente comando para generar el kernel y el initramfs ya que si no lo hago asi no se puede bootear de una unidad raid (al menos de los fake, tengo un matrix raid)

abajo pego el log completo, este es el error inicial:

 *Quote:*   

> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907
> 
> * Running with options: --no-clean --dmraid --install --menuconfig --save-config --makeopts=-j5 --bootloader=grub all
> 
> * Linux Kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r11-pelo-x64 for x86_64...
> ...

 

la consulta que tengo, es si puedo generar manualmente el kernel asi como lo hace genkernel, generar el initramfs y demas con los parametros que le doy a genkernel. el comando que ejecuto es el siguiente:

```
genkernel --dmraid --install --menuconfig --save-config --makeopts=-j5 --bootloader=grub all
```

o sea, puedo hacer el make, make modules_install y el cp arch... y generar mi propio initrd? si es asi como lo hago?

aca esta el log... justo la parte interesante esta en spanglish, y eso es lo que me molesta de las traducciones:

 *Quote:*   

> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.907[0m
> 
> * Running with options: --no-clean --dmraid --install --menuconfig --save-config --makeopts=-j5 --bootloader=grub all
> 
> * Linux Kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r11-pelo-x64[0m for x86_64[0m...
> ...

 

Muchas gracias

----------

## hashashin

Parece que hay un bug abierto hace 2 dias con el mismo problema o al menos el mismo error de momento no hay solución parece, yo probaria bajando la version de genkernel o subiéndola... aquí tienes el bug 342699

----------

## pelelademadera

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341943

ahi encontre la solucion ayer

con este patch:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=252043&action=view

pegado en: 

/usr/share/genkernel/patches/busybox/1.7.4/1.7.4-make-3.82.diff

cerrado

----------

